# who does this...



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 14, 2022)

and who cares if you have a graduated stop when you beat the lathe ways to death... kudos for not hiding the horror show tho


----------



## phaxtris (Dec 14, 2022)

Holy crap, how many pieces do you have to loose out of the chuck to do that much damage


----------



## Degen (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Hacker (Dec 15, 2022)

That is sad, you have to wonder what the person's thought process was.


----------



## Manfred (Dec 15, 2022)

@ Hacker

How gracious of you to to attribute any thought or even process to the "operator".


----------



## Gearhead88 (Dec 15, 2022)

To my eyes , that looks like a result of being , what I refer to as  a piece of community equipment , everyone uses it but no one cares for it but one or two .......maybe.

Most places I've worked there are community machines that are shared , there are employee's of various skill level , mix that with , some people are a walking train wreck and then there are those that drop it where they are done with it , which leaves me wondering ........ did your mother always pick up after you ? ..... clean up your mess  , you are not the only one who works here or will be using that equipment .


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 15, 2022)

Student lathe?

Doesn't take long for the effects of careless muppets to start showing up.  Takes a lot longer to fix.  The good news is that the tailstock ways look worse, and it doesn't matter that far up.  The high spots can be stoned out, and the lathe can still make good parts in the hands of a good machinist.  But it would burn even me to look at that enough that I wouldn't consider buying it, under any circumstance.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Dec 15, 2022)

Dan Dubeau said:


> Student lathe?
> 
> Doesn't take long for the effects of careless muppets to start showing up.  Takes a lot longer to fix.  The good news is that the tailstock ways look worse, and it doesn't matter that far up.  The high spots can be stoned out, and the lathe can still make good parts in the hands of a good machinist.  But it would burn even me to look at that enough that I wouldn't consider buying it, under any circumstance.


I can buy 1000 lathes in better shape for that price... so I too would never consider this in a million years.

I dont recall seeing boxford lathes in schools. SM lathes mostly, or much older colchesters.  But that could be the reason. If this was a shop lathe I'd be firing employees for carelessness


----------



## Proxule (Dec 15, 2022)

hahaha! Thanks for today's smile!


----------



## 140mower (Dec 15, 2022)

My vote is for a school lathe. My South Bend 10k looks very similar and it came out of a school for sure. While I would have rather had one in like new condition for the same money, I would still be waiting, and who knows, I may have given up and taken up basket weaving or something. 
 So, I am glad that I bought the lathe I did, it has made anything I have asked of it and more. It's not going to make me a rocket anytime soon, but I don't think you'll find many South Bend's hanging around Nasa....
 Around here a running lathe for $700 wouldn't last long enough to have this conversation, if you want a nice one, you're going to need a much thicker wallet, and probably not wasting much time looking at 50 year old" teaching grade" machines.


----------

